

Filter4: you may be surprised with the recommendations - jmclane
http://filter4.com/

======
gaika
Cool! I like it, we need even more sites like this!

Digg, reddit, mixx, stumbleupon, and hacker news is not enough in this crazy
world of abundance of choices.

How about adding some real-time tuning options?

~~~
jmclane
real-time tune jaanix like?

none of that sites recommendation system have worked well for me...

